
Cascadeur – Software for physics‑based character animation - capableweb
https://cascadeur.com/
======
capableweb
The articles on the forum are particularly good at explaining the physics part
of Cascadeur:
[https://forum.cascadeur.com/articles](https://forum.cascadeur.com/articles)

